# Student Visa Refusal



## emin (Nov 16, 2011)

hello expats
Im Samiul Mahir from Bangladesh. i have submitted my application for a student (Temporary) (class TU) (subcl:573) on 18th October 2011. And 15th November AHC informed me that my application has been refused. 

Reason for Visa refusal: AHC is not satisfied that my sponsor has demonstrate that her income is the level claimed. therefore they find i dont meet the requirements of sub-clause 573.233 (2)(III), as i do not meet a requirement of paragraph 573.223(2)(A) and in turn i do not meet paragraph 573.223 (1) of the regulations.

My Questions: 1. should i re-apply with a another financially strong sponsor? 
If yes.. how long should i wait before lodging another application?

2. Do i need to consult with any professional (MARA agent)?

Best wishes 
Samiul


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you feel that you are struggling with a visa application, it is oftentimes better to submit a new application through an agent. However, if the issue is finances, I very much doubt that your chances of getting a visa will improve unless, as you have rightly pointed out, you can somehow meet the financial requirements of the visa.

It might be worthwhile to have a chat with an agent and have them assess your chances of getting a visa before you proceed with a new application. Most agents offer a free assessment and if you then feel that you have enough information to submit a new application on your own, you can do so or if you so wish, go through the agent. If you do decide to go through an agent, make sure that you get a few quotes and are totally comfortable with the agent before parting with any money.


----------



## emin (Nov 16, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> If you feel that you are struggling with a visa application, it is oftentimes better to submit a new application through an agent. However, if the issue is finances, I very much doubt that your chances of getting a visa will improve unless, as you have rightly pointed out, you can somehow meet the financial requirements of the visa.



As i mentioned... i want to re apply with a new sponsor (my uncle), who is financially strong and solvent. how long should i wait before lodging another application. is there any time frame? please let me know... and thanks a lot


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not an expert on student visas - I'm here on a work visa - hence, I would suggest that you have an informal chat with an agent. 

You can re-apply for any visa at any point but ultimately, you do not want to get another refusal again, hence the reason why I advised you to speak to an agent. They might be able to shed some more lights on what your sponsor needs to do to meet the financial requirements e.g minimum salary, paperwork that needs to be submitted to show that they can support you, etc

Good luck with your visa


----------



## emin (Nov 16, 2011)

*thankx again.. really appreciate it*



Maz25 said:


> I'm not an expert on student visas - I'm here on a work visa - hence, I would suggest that you have an informal chat with an agent.
> 
> You can re-apply for any visa at any point but ultimately, you do not want to get another refusal again, hence the reason why I advised you to speak to an agent. They might be able to shed some more lights on what your sponsor needs to do to meet the financial requirements e.g minimum salary, paperwork that needs to be submitted to show that they can support you, etc
> 
> Good luck with your visa


thankx a lot... really appreciate it


----------



## solkamanoj (Jan 16, 2013)

*student evisa refused by DIAC*

Hello expat,

I am an accounting professional in India and have 6 yrs of working exp. behind me, and wish to study Master of Business (Professional Accounting) and applied for a student visa on 11th December 2012 and on 14th Jan 2013 i received the refusal stating the reason that " the applicant is geniun but unable to elaborate the differnce between the last education (Master of Commerce) and intended course and difference between australian and indian accounting.

Can anybody suggest the answers between these two:

Thanks in advance,,
Warm Regards....Manoj


----------

